# GT Aggressor 3 - Year Built



## HumpTdumpty (9 Aug 2021)

Hi All - pre pandemic a few years back I purchased a “holiday home” bike from Cambridge market pre used - I love my GT for climbing the Alpine passes and off road trails, I was just curious what your it was made ? Whoever owned it prior to me certainly loved it as much as I do ! Any help much appreciated


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2021)

Early to mid 2000's without googling ! Try googling it.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2021)

Around turn of the century as above, maybe rather later as it has discs. If you'd of provided a pic of the drive side we might be able to date it from the components.
Have fun with it.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (9 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Around turn of the century as above, maybe rather later as it has discs. If you'd of provided a pic of the drive side we might be able to date it from the components.
> Have fun with it.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (9 Aug 2021)

Thanks for your thoughts here’s the components pics (I think)


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Aug 2021)

I'll take a punt on 2009

based on the vintage of that sludge on the rear mech


----------



## southcoast (9 Aug 2021)

My guess would be 2002. What does the little sticker on the left chain stay say, built in California USA?
Those stickers where on GT bikes assembled in the GT factory. The original company was taken over around this period and don‘t believe later bikes had that sticker. The frame was probably made in Taiwan due to the the round end cap on the top tube.
Those GT’s rode well and had good geometry . I’ve covered most of the north and sound downs on one, although a different model to yours.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2021)

Eight speeds and discs so maybe a but later, possibly around 2005. Acera ran for quite a few years so no clues there.


----------



## southcoast (9 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Eight speeds and discs so maybe a but later, possibly around 2005. Acera ran for quite a few years so no clues there.



I don’t think the disks are original. I have a 2001 GT avalanche which was a higher spec model and only came with a cable operated front disk. It’s the graphics and GT badge on the stay that make me think it’s that date.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2021)

You're almost certainly right @southcoast . I was just guessing really  I don't have an in depth knowledge of GT bikes.


----------



## southcoast (9 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> You're almost certainly right @southcoast . I was just guessing really  I don't have an in depth knowledge of GT bikes.



Fingers crossed, perhaps @HumpTdumpty can show us a picture of the badge on the stay? As I’m only guessing what it says at the moment. lol


----------



## HumpTdumpty (9 Aug 2021)

southcoast said:


> My guess would be 2002. What does the little sticker on the left chain stay say, built in California USA?
> Those stickers where on GT bikes assembled in the GT factory. The original company was taken over around this period and don‘t believe later bikes had that sticker. The frame was probably made in Taiwan due to the the round end cap on the top tube.
> Those GT’s rode well and had good geometry . I’ve covered most of the north and sound downs on one, although a different model to yours.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (9 Aug 2021)

HumpTdumpty said:


> View attachment 603401


Thanks for all your efforts I’m just intrigued


----------



## HumpTdumpty (9 Aug 2021)

southcoast said:


> My guess would be 2002. What does the little sticker on the left chain stay say, built in California USA?
> Those stickers where on GT bikes assembled in the GT factory. The original company was taken over around this period and don‘t believe later bikes had that sticker. The frame was probably made in Taiwan due to the the round end cap on the top tube.
> Those GT’s rode well and had good geometry . I’ve covered most of the north and sound downs on one, although a different model to yours.


From an old MTB thread webpage 🤷‍♂️
“
#3 · May 3, 2006

Correspondence by Dan Garcia of GT regarding Serial Numbers

I have been trying to research the same thing. I found this letter or email from Dan Garcia from a webpage awhile back and I copied and pasted it to notepad for reference. The webpage was a GT/BMX oriented page as I recall. You will see references to BMX bikes toward the end. Unfortunately I don't have the website link to credit and I apologize. But here it is:

"If the bike frame was manufactured at the Santa Ana CA facility, the first three or four digits of the serial number should be letters abbreviating the model or size of the frame such as "XL", "XXL", CR24, or something like that.
The next part of the serial number is eight numeric digits. The first four numbers should be a two digit month followed by a two digit year.
The last four digits are the serialization digits 0000 to 9999 depending on what number the frame was of the years production.
If the frame was made overseas in Taiwan, it gets more complicated. If the number starts with a K, the frame was made by Kinesis.
That's the only one I remember off the top of my head.
There were at least four companies in Taiwan that made the GT lines :
Robinson, Dyno, Powerlite and Auburn included)
The first digit would be a letter designating the factory that made the frame. There might also be a second letter digit specifying the factory that assembled the bike, if applicable. The model and year of production was also coded by a letter, so you won't be able to spot a two digit month and two digit year.
Before I left, I was writing a specification to standardize all of the serial numbers because GT was starting to send most of its US production to other US fabrication shops.
The information might also come in handy for deciphering other makes because the factories in Taiwan make bikes for a lot of different companies”


----------



## southcoast (9 Aug 2021)

Ah interesting the badge doesn’t say what I expected Lol. Designed in USA probably means that it was made and built in Taiwan.
I will take a picture of the badge on my bike, I‘m sure it says built in California USA. So made in Taiwan and assembled in the USA.
So is the letter for the date code under the bottom bracket cable guide?


----------



## HumpTdumpty (9 Aug 2021)

southcoast said:


> Ah interesting the badge doesn’t say what I expected Lol. Designed in USA probably means that it was made and built in Taiwan.
> I will take a picture of the badge on my bike, I‘m sure it says built in California USA. So made in Taiwan and assembled in the USA.
> So is the letter for the date code under the bottom bracket cable guide?


Yeh I think your right ? Need to unscrew and see what those numbers are - many thanks for you insight 🇨🇭👍 I’ll keep you posted - still a great fun bike 🚴


----------



## southcoast (10 Aug 2021)

Yes they have great handling, very agile.


----------

